# Volcano in Alaska !!



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Mt. Redoubt, one of many active volcanoes in Alaska, started rumbling several weeks ago,... and scientists were saying a major eruption was like to happen at any time,... but for weeks, it just pumped out steam, with almost non-stop earthquakes,.... This volcano is located only about 100 miles from Anchorage,... where more than half of the people in Alaska live,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Then late last week it happened,... a major eruption,.... there were a series of them, but the largest one blew steam & ash 65,000 ft up into the atmosphere,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Alaska Airlines cancelled all flights into Anchorage for several days while waiting to see how/where the ash cloud would drift,... there's nothing in the air that would ruin a turbine engine faster than the silicone ash from a volcano,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

The eruptions that happened at night provided some amazing electrical storms as well,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Scientists from the Alaska Volcano Observatory were making daily fly-bys prior to the major eruptions, and knew something was about to happen,.... as the whole ice field around the crater was cracking and falling into it,... it takes some intense heat to melt that much snow & ice that fast,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

The biggest eruption was even captured on a satellite camera by the National Weather Service,... this camera is positioned over the equator in Asia,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Then, all people could do is watch as the huge ash cloud came drifting toward them,.. and wonder just how badly this was going to mess up our lives,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Then the ash started falling from the sky,.... like dirty snow,.... some places just got a dusting (like at my house),... other places got more than ¼". Volcanic ash is extremely abrasive,... it's not like ash from a wood fire,... this is burnt/pulverized silica rock, and it covers everything,.... so the animals suffer as well, as all the brush, etc is now covered in this very gritty, dirty, and I'm sure bad-tasting ash,.... :angry:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

No matter what you did or went, you would make dirty tracks in the snow,... whether a bird, or people, or driving a car or a snow machine,... if it was just dirt it wouldn't be so bad,... but it would be hard to find a substance more abrasive than volcanic ash,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

The snow removal equipment at the airport covered the runways in snow, then plowed it off to try & absorb the ash & keep it from flying up in the air before they allowed airplanes to fly again,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Scientists have dug down into the snow fields around Mt Redoubt in recent years looking at other eruptions that have happened in the past,.. trying to learn as much as they can about predicting & anticipating the next eruption,.... but if a mountain is going to blow up, what can anyone do? Recent fly-bys have shown huge flood/mud flows that washed down the side of the mountain as it erupted,... if you want to buy some land cheap in Alaska,... I'm sure there is something available at the base of Mt. Redoubt,... :waving::waving:


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Wow, those are some incredible pictures!! Thanks for the update and stay safe!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

those are amazing pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep safe up there


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

That is an amazing set of photos. I would not want to be around that ash like you said. The abrasiveness of it is insane.


----------



## big_belly4ever (Sep 22, 2008)

Alaska Boss wow thanks for sharing pics and info about the volcano.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing !!! Very interesting.!!!!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Seeing pics like that how can you not believe there's a God.

Those pics of the lightening in the cloud is awesome

Keep them comming Alaska, I always enjoy your pics.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DeVries;775042 said:


> Seeing pics like that how can you not believe there's a God.
> .


to be honest thats the last thing i thought about seeing those pics....maybe its just me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries;775042 said:


> Seeing pics like that how can you not believe there's a God.
> 
> Those pics of the lightening in the cloud is awesome
> 
> Keep them comming Alaska, I always enjoy your pics.


  You've got that right.

I was wondering how close you were AB, you were the first one I thought about when I heard that Redoubt was erupting. Didn't know where you were in relation to it. Good to hear that your a safe distance away.

Absolutely amazing pics. You never cease to awe me with your pics.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Those lightning pictures are awesome.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Never a bad picture from you! Truly incredible.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW. i always love looking at your threads. What's it like there now?


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

As we learned downwind from Mt. St. Helens the ash is extremely damaging to engines, and even heating systems. We constantly changed air filters on vehicles and still damaged some, course places in Eastern Washington we measured the ash in feet, not inches.

Stay safe, cover up or filter what you can.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

JDWalkbehind;775376 said:


> WOW. i always love looking at your threads. What's it like there now?


Well, life has generally returned to normal for the most part, even tho Mt.Redoubt has been spewing out steam & small amounts of ash non-stop since the major eruptions last week. I was on a 3-day extended snowmachine trip during the big blow-up (about 450 miles away), and we even got a dusting on us there. When I got home, all the snow was brownish (I live about 350 miles or so from Mt. Redoubt), but we got an inch or two of snow right after that, so that was good. Here's a few more pictures of the volcano from the last few days taken by different airplane fly-bys as everyone keeps a close watch on this mountain,.... knowing it could blow up again, even more violently, at any time,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

You can really see how heavy the ash is right on the mountain itself,... and the huge mud flow that poured down the main valley from all the melted snow, etc.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Scientists have flown right in & onto the side of the mountain itself, in order to take samples & make measurements of just what this eruption has done, what it is composed of, what happens when ash & snow get mixed together, etc. But, life goes on,... and while people try to return their lives back to normal,... everyone keeps an eye out toward that one angry mountain,..... :waving:


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

You are getting some amazing pictures of that Volcano.


----------

